# Biggest tortoise?



## justino4444 (Oct 11, 2014)

I was wondering who has the biggest tort on the forum? And by the way aldabraman you are disqualified due to your torts hugelyness


~ Justin


----------



## wellington (Oct 11, 2014)

But he does have the biggest tortoise(s). After him, it will be one of the sulcatas. I wonder who does have the biggest Sullies? Hmmm


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 11, 2014)

I think BO or SO would be the next in line!


----------



## tortdad (Oct 11, 2014)

I've got the biggest turtle.




0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 11, 2014)

Can it be in the future ?.......


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Oct 11, 2014)

tortdad said:


> I've got the biggest turtle.
> View attachment 99784
> 
> 
> ...


tortdad what is wrong with you!!!!???


----------



## tortdad (Oct 11, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> tortdad what is wrong with you!!!!???


That's your girlfriend 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## lismar79 (Oct 11, 2014)

Too funny the baby tort picture under that ummm lady pic is making a great face after seeing that.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Oct 11, 2014)

tortdad said:


> That's your girlfriend
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> ...


i don't even have a girlfriend


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 11, 2014)

Think about this...you call for who has the biggest tortoise, then you disqualify the person ( ALDABRAMAN) with the biggest tortoises. What's the point? My sisters Aldabrans would probably be next...
but it's no contest...It's ALDABRAMAN and Yvonne G.


----------



## leigti (Oct 11, 2014)

Does anybody besides a zoo, have a full-grown Galapagos tortoise? Are they bigger than Aldabras?


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 12, 2014)

wellington said:


> But he does have the biggest tortoise(s). After him, it will be one of the sulcatas. I wonder who does have the biggest Sullies? Hmmm



Nha uh! I'll bet my SO is the next biggest. He's over 250lbs now. haven't been able to weigh him in a while, so don't know for sure the exact weight.


----------



## wellington (Oct 12, 2014)

Yes your right, but I figured the OP didn't want to count any Aldabras.


----------



## wellington (Oct 12, 2014)

leigti said:


> Does anybody besides a zoo, have a full-grown Galapagos tortoise? Are they bigger than Aldabras?


There is a member with a gallop, but not full grown yet. Then there is also another member that I believe has a few? also, Joe, I believe is his name from florida that has some, don't know,the sizes of his. The gallop are the biggest followed by the aldabra, the sulcata and then the SA leopards


----------



## leigti (Oct 12, 2014)

wellington said:


> There is a member with a gallop, but not full grown yet. Then there is also another member that I believe has a few? also, Joe, I believe is his name from florida that has some, don't know,the sizes of his. The gallop are the biggest followed by the aldabra, the sulcata and then the SA leopards


Wow, I would love to see a full-grown Gallup, I'm very impressed by the Aldabra.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Oct 12, 2014)

Not full grown yet, but a biggin' just the same…


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Oct 12, 2014)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Not full grown yet, but a biggin' just the same…
> View attachment 99850


what species it that?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Oct 12, 2014)

Gallop


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Oct 12, 2014)

My boot there in the picture is a 9-1/2 for scaling purposes.


----------



## wellington (Oct 12, 2014)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> My boot there in the picture is a 9-1/2 for scaling purposes.


Ken is that yours?


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## leigti (Oct 12, 2014)

N2TORTS said:


>


Very nice. I had no idea see turtles got that huge.


----------



## Blakem (Oct 12, 2014)

leigti said:


> Very nice. I had no idea see turtles got that huge.


Leatherback sea turtles can get close to ten feet in length and around 1,500 pounds. They sure do get big.


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 12, 2014)

Here was a BIG sullie I used to have next to a full grown red foot....






Some Big Leo's ......


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Oct 12, 2014)

wellington said:


> Ken is that yours?


My nephews. As I was taking that picture, she was zeroing in on his big toe. He was distracted enough by me and his beer that he failed to notice what she was up to until she bit his big toe! Blood and all. And no, he was wearing no nail polish!


----------



## wellington (Oct 12, 2014)

Ouch, he's lucky he still has a toe. That beer will always get YA in trouble, one way or another


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Oct 12, 2014)

He deserves a break, it was the day after his wedding day!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Oct 12, 2014)

N2TORTS said:


> Here was a BIG sullie I used to have next to a full grown red foot....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW is the last picture real??? i didn't know leopards can get that big, those look 200 pounds!!!!


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 12, 2014)

Leopard tortoises are the fourth largest tortoise species in the world.
(Psammobates pardalis) are endemic to Africa, and their geographic range extends from Sudan to Ethiopia and from Natal in eastern Africa to southern Angola and South Africa. They are also diffusely distributed throughout portion of southwestern Africa Biogeographic Regions:
Ethiopian (native)
•Range mass 15 to 54 kg 33.04 to 118.94 lb 
•Average mass 18 kg 39.65 lb 
•Range length 30 to 70 cm 11.81 to 27.56 in 
•Average length 45 cm 17.72 in
(Bartlett, et al., 2006; Douglas and Rall, 2006; McMaster and Downs, 2009)


----------

